# Footprint de resistencia SMD



## guspulido (Ene 18, 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Necesito conocer el Footprint del siguiente componente CAY16-103J4LF, es una red de resitencias en SMD. Contiene 4 resistencias 0603 aisladas en un encapsulado de tamaño 1206, tienen 8 patillas. El diseño le realizo en Orcad Layout.
Tengo que realizar un diseño en SMD y la verdad no tengo experiencia en ello, por eso si conoceis algún tipo de manual, o documentación que me podaís linkear me vendría de maravilla.
Un saludo


----------



## aguevara (Ene 18, 2010)

Esta es la hoja de datos del componente que mencionas, espero te sirva.


----------

